# Flying a hedgie back with me



## Zee

I kind of touched on this in an earlier post in the breeder help forum...

I am flying to Orlando, FL in late March to visit family. While there, I would like to by a breeding hedgehog from one of the breeders in the area. I will be flying back though. I will fly on Southwest Airlines, about an hour to hour and a half trip. Can I bring the hedgie on board? What about as cargo?

Oh.... and this will be my first time flying as well... so I'm already nervous.

Of course, I am assuming I will be able to purchase a hedgie when I get to Orlando.


----------



## nikki

As I said in your other post when you asked this, call the airlines and talk to them.


----------



## Herisson

Southwest is allowing pets in the cabin now under the seat. I wanted to bring Herisson with me from Orlando to NC over the summer and they said "No", only cats or dogs. I got this information by calling the customer service number. Here is the website info:
http://www.southwest.com/travel_center/animals.html
I don't see why a hedgehog is a problem, at least they are quiet. Who is your breeder here in Florida?


----------



## LizardGirl

I don't know of any airlines now that will allow hedgies in cabin. Some will allow hedgies to be shipped in cargo though. They must be 8 weeks old, have a recent CVI, and be traveling in an airline approved carrier.


----------



## silvercat

Call the airline. I was looking into this a little while back as I'm in Canada and would like to visit people in Florida. Most airlines the hedgies will go in cargo & must be in an airline approved carrier (airline approved cat caarrier is fine).the cargo hold for animals is air conditioned like the rest of the plane. Someone on the forum recommended the use of a Snuggle Safe disk when flying to keep the cage warm pre, during & post flight. For myself, I also have a small soft cage that goes inside my cat carrier for Sylvie to a) make it more hidey hut like, b) decrease the amount of room Sylvie has to bump around if there was an accident. i do this when driving already


----------



## Zee

What would a airline approved carrier be like? I have a cat carrier I transport, well, my cat, in. I guess I should wait on the airline to return my message and then go from there.  Thanks guys.


----------



## silvercat

airline approved carriers normally say 'airline approved' on them when you buy (at least in my experience). They're hard sided, secure. I don't know the details. Try googling the cat carrier you already have and read the description for it.


----------



## Kalandra

Most in cabin carriers seem to be a soft sided carrier that will easily slip under your seat. For what is allowed, though, take a look at the airlines animal rules. SW Air has carrier regulations listed:

http://www.southwest.com/travel_center/animals.html

You may be out of luck with SWA though, per their website, they only allow cats & dogs in the cabin and none in the cargo area:

Will pets be allowed in cargo?

Under no circumstances will we accept pets in the cargo bin. Southwest only accepts cats and dogs in-cabin.


----------



## silvercat

I know you said you're flying SouthWest. If you haven't bought the tickets yet, this is part of Air Canada's pet policy. I think this was the only one I could find when I was looking up information for myself:

link 1 - Our cabins are pet friendly! When you fly on an Air Canada or Jazz operated flight, you can bring your cat or small dog in the cabin with you provided it is small enough to fit and stay comfortably in its carrier under the seat in front of you.

link 2 - Your pet can't fly in the cabin with you? It can still travel safely and comfortably on the same flight as you in the pressurized cargo compartment of the aircraft you are travelling on.


----------



## Zee

I got a responce from Southwest Airlines today...

They do not allow hedgehogs on the plane. :/

So.... I guess I will wait a while longer. I will probably be driving to Florida this summer. That would be more convenient anyway.  

Thanks for all the help, everyone!


----------

